# Help With My Setup Spinning or Levelwind



## sethmac (May 11, 2014)

Wanted to put together a conventional setup. I already have an Okuma 65 with a 10ft Ugly stick.

Any suggestions on a good conventional combo? Never used a non-levelwind so I figure I need a levelwind since I only go a few times a year to the surf.

Suggestions? Do I need a conventional to catch 'em near Navarre in August?


----------



## Salt Lines (Apr 4, 2013)

Price can really guide things, and you can save lots of money buying quality used reels (have the drag washers replaced). I love my Abu Garcia c4 6600, and I found a used shimano calcutta used and its pretty incredible. I think the old Abu Garcias are some of the classic surf fishing reels. In any case, for the non-sharkers, I would put at least 300 yards of 20 lb braid on it. I used tie a top-shot of flouro line so that when I cast out into the surf, most of the line thats out is flouro. I do this b/c of fears of the sand wearing out the braid (I dont know if this is true)


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Agree with Salt Lines...there are a number of good options for conventional set-ups in the surf. I surf fish with conventionals reels and have a number for sale in the appropriate section of this forum. 

Here are some key concepts for conventionals IMHO: 

*Cast control* is big for those not accustomed to casting conventional reels. I favor magnetic cast controls found on reels like the Avet SX MC and Penn Squalls, but fish some reels with centrifugal breaks as well. One of my favorite light weight set-ups is a modified Ambassadeur 5500 C3. Centrifugal brake reels can also be modified with magnets. There's a Daiwa Sealine listed on the "for sale" forum that I modified in this manner with a quality aftermarket kit. 

*Construction Material/Weight* can be an important factor. The smaller Penn GTIs and Shimano GTs are great smaller levelwind reels that stand up well in the surf with graphite frame and side plates. Bottom line here is care for your equipment. I'm meticulous, so I can use anything without fear of corrosion. I have friends that are less attentive, so graphite is a good thing for them. Ambassadeurs are super light weight, as are the new low profile/high capacity reels.

*Drag* I prefer a smooth drag system over a super powerful one. Any stock drag system can be easily and quickly modified to accomplish both.

*Line Capacity/Line* This largely depends on your max cast distance and the species you target. I tend to use a hybrid mono line in the surf. I favor the castability of mono over braid for conventionals, just the opposite of spinning. But, I put 100 yards of braid on bottom as a safety net...haven't been spooled yet. Double you're max cast should be plenty for most of what we do here.

As for rods, my favorite for casting is a graphite, 12 foot, low diameter branded by Carolina Cast Pro. However, the fiberglas CUI I built recently has been out catching everything else I have in light to moderate conditions. Star Stellar Lights, Penn Torques and Bass Pro's store brand are other favorites.

Hope this helps. It's a lot of info, so don't hesitate to call if I can talk you through any of this.

[email protected]

Pictured Below...One of my new personal favorites that would fit your needs. Abu Ambassadeur 6500 CS Pro Rocket Black Edition. I've got a couple of extras NIB. The handle is aftermarket from Taiwan.


----------



## sethmac (May 11, 2014)

Thanks for the tips..I have quite a bit of value in gift cards at Bass Pro. I'm accustomed to using baitcasters for bass fishing, but thought I would need a levelwind since I don't get out in the surf much and I don't have the time to practice.

I was initially looking at an Abu 7000C3i Round (not the Mag since it has no levelwind)...too big? I looked at the Fathom with a levelwind, but didn't know if it was worth the extra money. Is the advantage of convention over spinning primarily castability? Do I need a conventional rod or will my Okuma setup get me out far enough? Thanks!


----------



## Salt Lines (Apr 4, 2013)

I think the technical advantage of baitcasters is mostly casting distance. I grew up bass fishing and just like the feel of baitcasters. Its a tradeoff for backlashes though. I've not held a 7000C3i, but looking at its specs it looks pretty big. I think it would be great for fishing with bait because you just cast and let it sit. But its probably too large for comfort if you want to do a whole bunch of casting. A smaller reel would give you the option of going to the bays to chase trout and reds, which requires lots of casting. I think smaller reels like we mentioned have enough power and drag for the surf, you basically need to be able to haul in a bull red and they can, but most fish will be much smaller. As long as you can get more than 300 yards of line on it and its a quality brand of saltwater reel, the reel is probably good for surf fishing (this does not go for shark fishing, requires a different caliber of gear). 
If your Okuma set up is has a spinning reel, you will need another rod. Spinning rods and baitcasting rods are different in that the eyes on spinner are on the underside, while the eyes on baitcaster are on top, so the balance and feel of the rod is totally different. The reel seats are sometimes vastly different sizes too.

I'm considering getting a larger reel like the 7000 you mentioned, putting it on a 13-14 ft rod, and seeing if I can lob a spoon from the first sand bar to fish I see corralling bait past the second sand bar.


----------



## sethmac (May 11, 2014)

Thanks...gotcha on the spinning gear. I meant do I need a conventional setup (rod/reel) in addition to the spinning setup(rod/reel) I have. So 2 setups vs the 1 setup I have...obviously more hooks in the water are good. I just didn't know if the conventional setup should primarily be for live bait or if I should get something smaller for plugs/lures.

My initial thought would be the conventional setup would be for live bait as well and would just give me access to deeper water (casts farther). Hope that makes sense.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I prefer spinning over conventional. The only conventional I own is a Penn 6/0 that Joe up there built for me. If you are more comfortable with spinning reels but want something a little bigger, just get a bigger spinner. I don't know what you have, but a Penn Battle or up would be a great choice. Not familiar with a lot of SW stuff though. Joe could help you a lot better than me.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't really think it matters...Spinning vs. Conventional...just fish what you're comfortable with.

Again, IMHO, the 7000 is overkill for surf fishing here. More because of the weight than the size. I have 2 7000s, but limit their use to boats and piers. Bass Pro has the new 6500 I mentioned. Would highly recommend you consider it. If Gulf Breeze is convenient, come by and take a look. I've got a collection of Ambassadeurs and happy to let your handle them. BTW, heard from a friend/fishing industry rep. that the "Blue Yonder" will be produced again in the not to distant future. Just hope it doesn't kill the value of the one I've been holding on to!


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Salt Lines said:


> I'm considering getting a larger reel like the 7000 you mentioned, putting it on a 13-14 ft rod, and seeing if I can lob a spoon from the first sand bar to fish I see corralling bait past the second sand bar.


SL, let me know if/when you find a small diameter 13-14 footer light enough to load with a spoon. I'd love something like that. That 10' CUI I mentioned will load with a Gotcha! Details can be found on a separate post if you're interested.


----------



## sethmac (May 11, 2014)

Thanks y'all...I'm actually in Texas but traveling to Navarre in August. I think you got me sold on the 6500C3...thoughts on a rod BPS might stock?


----------



## Salt Lines (Apr 4, 2013)

on the topic of two vs one rod. I'm the only one I see who does this, but I take a spinning rod (Penn Battle 6000 or Cabellas salt stryker) on a 9ft rod and surf fish with sand fleas or shrimp. But I also take my baitcaster on an 8 ft rod and keep a gold spoon or gotcha on it, and I often dont use it at all. But when I see baitfish jumping, or birds working, or big fish moving around, I grab the baitcaster and jump in the action. I really like standing in water casting and retrieving, I think this is from my youth fishing for bass then bay fishing in texas where wading is popular. My buddies all use two poles with bait on the beach.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

to be honest there is no better spinning vs conventional i always fish spinning and i had comercial fished for pompano for years i can get more distance with braid and a spinner than conventional but with that said an expert with conventional will outcast spinners 10 out of 10 but to use conventional u need to know how no levelwind and its way far from throwing a bass rod


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

sethmac said:


> Thanks y'all...I'm actually in Texas but traveling to Navarre in August. I think you got me sold on the 6500C3...thoughts on a rod BPS might stock?


I'd go with a 12' OffShore Angler or Penn Torque surf rod. They are usually light on conventional surf rods, so a phone call may save you some time. May have to order something ahead of time.

Good Luck!


----------



## sethmac (May 11, 2014)

I really appreciate y'alls help. PompanoJoe, so I think I have my rods

- 10FT Ugly Stick Big Water/Okuma Avengers 65
- 12FT Torque/Offshore Angler/ Abu 6500C3

Any suggestions on line type/sizes for these and what I might be able to target from the surf in early August at Navarre?


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I use 30lb braid on my bigger spinners with a topshot of 20lb mono.


----------

